
Anna Loulou, Jaffa's underground bar shuts down - stuffedolives
https://roadsandkingdoms.com/2019/farewell-to-jaffas-anna-loulou-bar/
======
myth_drannon
If you are looking for eclectic middle eastern dance music, Zoon van snooK
often features it as part of his Oddtronica series
[https://soundcloud.com/blooplondon/zoon-van-snook-
presents-o...](https://soundcloud.com/blooplondon/zoon-van-snook-presents-
oddtronica-25-wspecial-guest-ulrich-schnauss-mast-3)

------
jacobush
Wow, that would have been interesting to visit. A sanctuary for meeting "the
other" on human terms.

~~~
jamra
I think your idea of the environment in Israel is a bit different than my
experience there.

All of Israel has Arabic Muslims who are free to travel. If you walk the
streets of Tel Aviv you’ll see all of the article’s ethnic groups.

~~~
snotrockets
You experience differs from reality, then.

Palestinian-Israelis* are free as blacks under Jim Crow laws were free. Maybe
less of a "no colored allowed" signs out there, but the sentiment is. FFS,
Netanyahu just admitted in public what until now was known but wasn't said: a
large part of the Jewish population of Israel does not consider Palestinian-
Israelis to be equal.

Just ask your Palestinian-Israeli colleagues __.

* the term you used could be considered derogatory, I'd try to not use it if I were you. __for non Israeli readers, I 'll have to explain the joke: the probability he has one is minuscule to none.

~~~
ido
Why could the term "Arabic Muslims" be considered derogatory?

~~~
dragonwriter
> Why could the term "Arabic Muslims" be considered derogatory?

In reference to ethnically Palestinian citizens of Israel, it might be
considered derogatory for the same reason referring to Muslim American
citizens with ancestry in sub-Saharan Africa as “African Muslims” would be.

------
vowelless
Does a place like this exist in the NYC area?

~~~
peterwwillis
There used to be an Arab-focused LGBT dance party called Habibi, which isn't
the same thing, but at least the DJs may know where else to go

